# Question about Lucifer/Satan/Devil/anti-Christ/etc...



## a (Jun 29, 2004)

as i was flipping channels yesterday, i came across the TBN channel... to my surprise, there wasn't anyone up on stage in front of thousands of people, knocking people down and blowing out the spirit of God at will...

instead of this usual excitement, they were showing some movie about the end times... i'm sure it's probably left behind or something like that, but i'm unsure of the title... the actors in it were: The President was the same guy who played Klye in Terminator I; there was a bad counselor to the anti-Christ guy who was a rich fish collector in Ace Ventura; and the anti-Christ was some white dude with a Brit's accent.


so anyway, the scene i saw was where this anti-Christ guy was plotting to take over the world, and he had just blackmailed the president to join him... then he went off alone and was talking to himself... and he was saying that he would not lose this time... i guess this character actually felt he would overcome God...

that last sentence there is the basis for my question about Lucifer/Satan:

[b:993ae4a182]
I've often heard people say that Satan &quot;tried&quot; to overcome God... I must admit that i am not studied on the scriptures around the whole fall of lucifer thing, but i don't explicitly remember that he tried to overcome God.

my recollection is that it was his pride that desired to be like God and have glory for himself... this alone would be the sin required to be cast out of heaven, would it not?
[/b:993ae4a182]

so what do you guys think

1) did Satan actually lose a battle at first, and really &quot;believes&quot; that he can beat God next time,

OR

2) having seen the glory of our Almighty God, does Satan know that he could never defeat God, and that there was never a contest, but rather his pride and self idolatry is what had him cast out of heaven, and yet still his pride desires to glorify himself rather than his Creator?



Thanks folks!


----------



## blhowes (Jun 29, 2004)

[b:6edb0af137]Ace wrote:[/b:6edb0af137]
1) did Satan actually lose a battle at first, and really &quot;believes&quot; that he can beat God next time, 

I don't think so.

Rev 12:12 Therefore rejoice, ye heavens, and ye that dwell in them. Woe to the inhabiters of the earth and of the sea! for the devil is come down unto you, having great wrath, because he knoweth that he hath but a short time.

Bob


----------

